# How many Window Stickers would you buy ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

In an attempt to gauge interest and to estimate how many i should outlay for initially, could you please vote in the survey above for how many window stickers you would buy ?

Not sure of exact costs yet, but i reckon its going to be around the £2- £3 mark per sticker due to postage costs and stickers costs, that will include a small commission on top for the site as well.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Where is the rectangular design to look at?

The aspect ratio you suggest is 3:1, but this is nothing like the almost 1:1 in:
http://motorhomefacts.makemymegastore.com/designs.asp?Parent=487

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

It will be very similar to the square one Dave, same design etc just spread out more. 

I want to know who would like 5 stickers, now that is dedication


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have voted for 1 sticker because at the moment I only have one motorhome. If I get anymore I will pm you straight away.

p.s. I don't suppose these stickers could pass as a Tax Disc.


----------



## 89261 (May 17, 2005)

Hi
Sticker x 2 for me. One for the M/home and one for the car
Terence


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Already got one in the front window, and a A3 laminated poster in the back window, would get another though for the wee little car


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This is an old 2004 post guys, stickers are readily available through the 'buy MHF Stickers' link at the top left of the page.

pj


----------

